# CSV in MS-SQL Server einlesen



## Ako400 (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine kurze Frage.
Ich muss von einen anderen System (UNIX) einen csv tabelle abholen und in MS-SQL Server einlesen. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn da?
Als geplanter Task oder lässt sich sich sowas auch über die Commandline anstoßen?
Oder als XML file?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## F_P_aus_K (6. Februar 2008)

vielleicht hift dir dieses weiter:

http://www.pg-forum.de/sql/2087-import-csv-xls-auf-zwei-tabellen-mit-schl-ssel.html

gruss
frank


----------



## breideric (21. August 2010)

Guten Tag, ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem MSSQL. Ich probiere Daten aus einem CSV.File zu übertragen. Es sind Grössere Datenmengen, nach ca. 30-60 ooo Datensätzen brechen die php-Scripts immer ab? Haben Sie eine Ide an was dies liegt, ich müsste die Daten alle 4 Stunden übertragen?
Ich Splitte erst das file mit 120 ooo Datensätzen in verschiedene csv-Dateien, da die gesamte nicht eingelesen wird? Ein anderes php-Script liest nun die verschiedenen Daten je 10 000 Datensätze ein.
Aber es werden nie alle Dateien übertragen in die DB. Haben Sie eine Idee? Kann ich mit einem Script nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Daten nach SQL übertragen.
Bitte um hilfe, ich komme einfach nicht mehr weiter….


----------



## sheel (21. August 2010)

Auf was ist die Max. Ausführzeit eingestellt?


----------



## Bernd1984 (23. August 2010)

Hallo,

hast du dich schon mal mit den IntegrationServices beschäftigt?


Ein hiermit erstelltes Paket kann dann manuell oder als Auftrag (stündlich, täglich oder einem anderen Intervall) ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Breideric (23. August 2010)

Erst mal Danke,

Ich habe es mit dem Service probiert, wäre mir auch die liebste Lösung gewesen. Aber das CSV, welches ich von einem Linux Server auf eine Windows Umgebung portiere hat nicht immer gleich lange Datensätze. Bei MY-SQL war egal, das einige Zeilen nur 80 Felder enthalten, die andern nur 78, den IntegrationServices scheint dies aber Probleme zu verursachen er zerreisst die Datensätze zum Teil...

Betreffend PHP, die Files laufen eigentlich durch, ich kann den letzten Datensatz per Echo ausgeben, Nur sind einfach nicht alle Datensätze in der SQL-DB drin.


----------



## Breideric (23. August 2010)

Hertzlichen Dank euch,

Etwas an der php.ini rum spielen war tatsächlich die
Lösung. Habe die max_execution_time, max_input_time
und das memory_limit enorm vergrössert, nun läuft
es.

Danke und Gute Zeit
Breideric


----------

